# Sick Upside-Down Catfish!



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

Well, one of my upside-down catfish has a bump on each of its side and now, it looks like it is going to die within a day so what can I do, now? It just sank to the bottom of the tank!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi, could you give us some more information so we can help you? Here's a link to what we need:

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=882


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

I guess that I was too late! The fish already died and I did use some fish medication, but I guess I used the wrong one! P.S. I will have a picture up of the dead fish in order for us to evaluate on how it died!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

So sorry for the loss. But figuring out what caused it is still a very good idea. Could you also give the information I asked for in my other posting?


----------

